# Maryland Competition



## flee135 (Nov 9, 2010)

All information about the competition here:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RiverHillFall2010


----------



## EricReese (Nov 9, 2010)

YESSS. im in. thats really close to me. Like an hour drive. <3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

perfect! shall be going. an hour away from my house


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang it I want to go but will be in New York city that day for a day trip with the family.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 10, 2010)

First post updated with website.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2010)

flee135 said:


> First post updated with website.


 
can my registration be wavered (to pay for the pyra?) that way you only pay me 10 bucks?
because when i see u at comp if you just give me 20 then 10 of it will instantly go to registration
signed up


----------



## flee135 (Nov 10, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> can my registration be wavered (to pay for the pyra?) that way you only pay me 10 bucks?
> because when i see u at comp if you just give me 20 then 10 of it will instantly go to registration
> signed up


 
Yeah sure, just remind me on the day of and I'll just put in 10 dollars for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

I really wish we were going, and if it were a different weekend, we really might attend, but as it is, I'm afraid we can't make it. 

But may I make a suggestion? After having experienced the high pressure of a 3x3x3 BLD combined final, I think you'd be better off doing a regular 3x3x3 BLD round, but having an overall time limit, of perhaps 15 or 20 minutes (or even 10 if you're really worried about time). If someone DNFs, write down DNF, but with their attempt time in parentheses. If they go over the overall time limit, they're not allowed to do another solve. Note that this is essentially how big cubes BLD are typically done at most competitions, and it's a valid format according to the rules. ((9f6) In 'Best of x' rounds competitors get x (<= 3) attempts, with the best attempt counting. There may be a combined time limit, example: 30 minutes for 'Best of 1' or 'Best of 2'.)

We had a 3x3x3 BLD combined final at Toronto, and I can say that it's extremely tough on the nerves. If you get only the first solve to try to make the final, then you have to be absolutely sure you don't DNF. Some of the best people at Toronto DNFed on their first solve, and so they were out right away. It's so much better to do an overall time limit - the fast people get all 3 solves even if the DNF the first one, and they of course don't slow down the round anyway.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I really wish we were going, and if it were a different weekend, we really might attend, but as it is, I'm afraid we can't make it.
> 
> But may I make a suggestion? After having experienced the high pressure of a 3x3x3 BLD combined final, I think you'd be better off doing a regular 3x3x3 BLD round, but having an overall time limit, of perhaps 15 or 20 minutes (or even 10 if you're really worried about time). If someone DNFs, write down DNF, but with their attempt time in parentheses. If they go over the overall time limit, they're not allowed to do another solve. Note that this is essentially how big cubes BLD are typically done at most competitions, and it's a valid format according to the rules. ((9f6) In 'Best of x' rounds competitors get x (<= 3) attempts, with the best attempt counting. There may be a combined time limit, example: 30 minutes for 'Best of 1' or 'Best of 2'.)
> 
> We had a 3x3x3 BLD combined final at Toronto, and I can say that it's extremely tough on the nerves. If you get only the first solve to try to make the final, then you have to be absolutely sure you don't DNF. Some of the best people at Toronto DNFed on their first solve, and so they were out right away. It's so much better to do an overall time limit - the fast people get all 3 solves even if the DNF the first one, and they of course don't slow down the round anyway.


 
That's too bad, I'm sorry the date wasn't convenient for you. It would've been great to have you all here.

Also, thanks for the suggestion! Now that I think about it, I'm actually not sure why I made BLD a combined final. I think depending on the amount of competitors, a normal round might be able to fit into 45 minutes anyway. I'll definitely make that change now. If I find that we have more competitors than I anticipated, I will put in an overall time limit.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> We had a 3x3x3 BLD combined final at Toronto, and I can say that it's extremely tough on the nerves. If you get only the first solve to try to make the final, then you have to be absolutely sure you don't DNF. Some of the best people at Toronto DNFed on their first solve, and so they were out right away. It's so much better to do an overall time limit - the fast people get all 3 solves even if the DNF the first one, and they of course don't slow down the round anyway.


That was actually the first time BLD was done that way at a Toronto competition. Usually the first solve would just have to be under the time limit to be able to get 2 more tries, even if it was a DNF.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be nice if you could add Master Magic, it wouldn't take that much more time than what is already set aside for Magic. 
I am averaging sub-3 at home, but have failed in competitions. (I will probably still fail if we have it here, but w/e...) I would run the whole event and/or go out of my way to have it held. I already plan to help by judging, scrambling, entering data, or doing other tasks, as I have done at every competition I have been to.
This is by no means a demand, do whatever you want to do. If you are open to adding it, you should probably at least list it as a potential event now, to gauge the interest level, though an event is not required to have more than 1 competitor. I wouldn't want to be the only one competing in it either 
Thanks for organizing the competition, I look forward to being there, with or without Master Magic.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 10, 2010)

I was kind of hoping for FMC (at least tentative) but o well. Just my opinion, I can live without it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2010)

EricReese said:


> *I was kind of hoping for FMC* (at least tentative) but o well. Just my opinion, I can live without it


 
this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

You guys suck at FMC.
At least practice an event before competing in it. 

Hrmm, this may be possible, but probably not worth the time off work. :/


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You guys suck at FMC.
> *At least practice an event before competing in it. *
> 
> Hrmm, this may be possible, but probably not worth the time off work. :/


 
ROFL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You guys suck at FMC.
> At least practice an event before competing in it.
> 
> Hrmm, this may be possible, but probably not worth the time off work. :/


 where do you work?


puzzlemaster said:


> ROFL.


 
i learned how to solve magic literally 20 seconds before doing it in comp for princeton LOL.
and i have been practicing blockbuilding. 2x2x1 takes me 6 or so moves on average. the 2x2x3 expansion is alluding me though 
i am practiciing blockbuilding though (since i will need it for zz OH)


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

I do practice fmc. I am learning to blockbuild, through Heise method, and Roux ( I switched to Roux, as promised to waffles after princeton)

FMC is fun to compete in. I thought an hour would be plenty but it wasnt.

and @ Ryan. ROFL, I was going to post that if you didn't


----------



## flee135 (Nov 12, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> It would be nice if you could add Master Magic, it wouldn't take that much more time than what is already set aside for Magic.
> I am averaging sub-3 at home, but have failed in competitions. (I will probably still fail if we have it here, but w/e...) I would run the whole event and/or go out of my way to have it held. I already plan to help by judging, scrambling, entering data, or doing other tasks, as I have done at every competition I have been to.
> This is by no means a demand, do whatever you want to do. If you are open to adding it, you should probably at least list it as a potential event now, to gauge the interest level, though an event is not required to have more than 1 competitor. I wouldn't want to be the only one competing in it either
> Thanks for organizing the competition, I look forward to being there, with or without Master Magic.


 Hmm it all sounds fine, I'll just check with Bob for his opinion and get back to you on that. Also, thank you so much for helping out! I do already have a group of people behind me to help, but it's much more convenient to have people who already know how these things work. 



EricReese said:


> I was kind of hoping for FMC (at least tentative) but o well. Just my opinion, I can live without it


 Perhaps for future competitions, but for now, it will be pretty tough to incorporate.



bobbyfearfactor said:


> When will this be posted on WCA?


 It is up now. The link on the first post has been changed to that link instead of the competition website.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2010)

6x6 plz? I'll scramble them all.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 12, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> It would be nice if you could add Master Magic, it wouldn't take that much more time than what is already set aside for Magic.


 Alright, I've decided that Master Magic will be added since it really won't take up that much more time anyway. It's easy to judge as well, so it's not a nightmare to add.



masterofthebass said:


> 6x6 plz? I'll scramble them all.


 Ehh... sorry Dan, I'm keeping the events simple and straightforward for this competition since it's my first one and I don't want to have too much going on at once and increasing the chances of everything falling behind schedule.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 13, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Also, thank you so much for helping out! I do already have a group of people behind me to help, but it's much more convenient to have people who already know how these things work.


My pleasure. 


flee135 said:


> Alright, I've decided that Master Magic will be added since it really won't take up that much more time anyway. It's easy to judge as well, so it's not a nightmare to add.


Yay, thanks! I will try to make the best of this opportunity.
I hope you can improve upon your Pyraminx NAR, or even get the WR!

Edit:
Bryan, when will the psych sheet stats be updated?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 6x6 plz? I'll scramble them all.


 Including his. 

And yes, if I'm going, odds are Dan is as well, and vice verse.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 14, 2010)

Could I be added for Master Magic? I registered before it was available.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Could I be added for Master Magic? I registered before it was available.


 
If you have a CubingUSA account, which I see you do from the cuber map, you can add/change the registration yourself when logged in.

Edit: I guess Felix saw it first, but yeah, you can do that in the future if the organizer does not see a request like this.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Could I be added for Master Magic? I registered before it was available.


 
did you ever have someone message you saying they had your FII?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Could I be added for Master Magic? I registered before it was available.


Yep, it's done.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Ehh... sorry Dan, I'm keeping the events simple and straightforward for this competition since it's my first one and I don't want to have too much going on at once and increasing the chances of everything falling behind schedule.


 
Darn... I was really hoping to get a chance before the end of the year. Perhaps it could be a tentative event that could possibly be added the day of? I'd rather do 6x6 than 5x5 at this point.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Darn... I was really hoping to get a chance before the end of the year. Perhaps it could be a tentative event that could possibly be added the day of? I'd rather do 6x6 than 5x5 at this point.


 
Sure, I can do that. Of course, chances are that 6x6 will not be held since we already have a tentative 5x5 event. The competition would have to be running at a really fast pace in order to make room for both.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2010)

well that was my point. I'd rather see 6x6 be prioritized over 5x5 as a tentative event


----------



## flee135 (Nov 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> well that was my point. I'd rather see 6x6 be prioritized over 5x5 as a tentative event


 
Haha yes, I understand that. Perhaps we can have people pick between the two, as long as there are enough people doing each event for each one to be held.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2010)

are there any cutoffs or anything? for events?
I suggest pyra 25 seconds, 4x4x4 2 minutes , 5x5x5 3 minutes


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

You only want it those times cuz they are a bit above what you average lmao. Fail


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2010)

EricReese said:


> You only want it those times cuz they are a bit above what you average lmao. Fail


 
obv is obv..but those are acceptable times <_<


----------



## flee135 (Nov 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> are there any cutoffs or anything? for events?
> I suggest pyra 25 seconds, 4x4x4 2 minutes , 5x5x5 3 minutes


 
4x4 is a combined final, so there will definitely be a cutoff. Exactly what it is will be clearer after I get a better idea of how many competitors we have. I don't expect it getting any lower than 2 minutes though. If 5x5 is added, it will probably also be a combined final, and I don't see that getting any lower than 3 minutes. The only other thing I would anticipate having a cutoff is 3x3 BLD, and if it does, I'll probably do what Mike suggested earlier in this thread and have a total time limit.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it would make sense to have stricter cutoffs. Especially since this is your first competition, it really helps to enforce cutoffs to enable a smooth schedule. 3 minutes for 5x5 is pretty sad imo :/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 14, 2010)

EricReese said:


> did you ever have someone message you saying they had your FII?



Nope. 

Also, a thing of shock oil just exploded into my decent back up OH cube. It's destroyed.
Got shock oil in my eye ...


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

haha that sucks man. What cube was your backup?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool, so Dan and I shall be there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

anyone want to take my vcube 5-7 home with them at the comp and mod them for me? shall be paying
5x5 i want lubed (restickered too if you <3 me)
6x6 pi mod
7x7x7 lubed

sanding peices to smooth them down of course (on the 5/6). dont know how much to pay but..yeah. name your price and we will negotiate

if anyone is going to the new york comp also in january that would be perfect because i could get them back from you at that time, or else we can work out how ill get them (I'm willing to drive, or you can ship it)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any idea how many are moving on to round 2 of 3x3 and OH?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any idea how many are moving on to round 2 of 3x3 and OH?



I'm not 100% sure at the moment, but if I had to guess, I would say around 20 people for 3x3, and then 10 for both OH and 3x3 final, give or take a couple people.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 28, 2010)

This will be my first comp, if i can go, depending on if I can get off work or not


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think Dan has a chance of winning OH.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 30, 2010)

lol go dan

wish I could go :/


----------



## Kian (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think I'll be going to this unless I can drag Kyle along with me, which I doubt he will want to do the week before Liberty Science Center. I guess I have been to 3 comps in 4 weekends and 5 comps in 7 weekends might be overkill...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I think Dan has a chance of winning OH.


 
too bad I'm not positive I'm actually coming :/


----------



## EricReese (Dec 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> too bad I'm not positive I'm actually coming :/


 
I was excited for you to stay at our house lol, then stachu texted ryan about you might have some lecture to do that day


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2010)

we weren't planning on staying at your place anyway. at least i didn't think we were.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2010)

actually dan, stachu and I were....


----------



## EricReese (Dec 1, 2010)

well yea I meant you guys too, but i heard he wasn't coming. i dont know why i worded that post like that.


----------



## voytek (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this matters but the RH High School has an incorrect date for this competition on their website (12/18) 

see here --> http://web02.hcpss.org/school_calendars/FAV1-000974A7/?FormID=158&Date=20101201


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2010)

YAY SOON!

Goals -
2x2 - LBL everything
3x3 - Not to fail lamely but to super fail epically
4x4 - Not to pop
OH - I can has sub-30
Magic - not to break a magic
Pyra - M3 on every solve.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 3, 2010)

voytek said:


> I'm not sure if this matters but the RH High School has an incorrect date for this competition on their website (12/18)
> 
> see here --> http://web02.hcpss.org/school_calendars/FAV1-000974A7/?FormID=158&Date=20101201


 
Oh wow I didn't even know we got it on the school calendar. It doesn't matter though, I suppose whoever's in charge of the schedule just neglected to change it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

erm. sorta urgent

stachu might not be able to go. he said he'll know by tomorrow
if that is so, is there anyone going though princeton, NJ that can possibly pick me up? it would be much appreciated


----------



## EricReese (Dec 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> erm. sorta urgent
> 
> stachu might not be able to go. he said he'll know by tomorrow
> if that is so, is there anyone going though princeton, NJ that can possibly pick me up? it would be much appreciated


 
If you can't get anyone...then hopefully nj is not the opposite direction to you and i could just drive like an hour out of the way to get you. i'll check

dam: its the complete opposite direction...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

nope not happening....****


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how to fix magics who is going? I have a semi broken magic (in the sense that some strings are loose), would someone be willing to take a look at it? I am not fond of the idea of me breaking it.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> nope not happening....****


 
-_-


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, take a look at the psych sheet. Cannot believe this is a Northeast tournament.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2010)

its hardly north east. Maryland is south of the mason dixon line remember.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

Puppy kicked. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cant go. 
Can you guess why?
Hint: Henry has no appendix -_-


----------



## flee135 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Wow, take a look at the psych sheet. Cannot believe this is a Northeast tournament.


 
Yeah, also because nearly 2/5 of the competitors are new too, which I find pretty surprising.


----------



## Kian (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> its hardly north east. Maryland is south of the mason dixon line remember.


 
I'll allow "Mid-Atlantic." But don't try and pretend it's the south.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

The comp is in the northern part of maryland. Definately not south..


----------



## David Weisiger (Dec 11, 2010)

Will we have access to the high school's internet?

David Weisiger


----------



## da25centz (Dec 11, 2010)

EricReese said:


> The comp is in the northern part of maryland. Definately not south..


 
actually Hoco is dead center MD. The only county not touching the bay, ocean, or another state.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

Really? Eh I haevnt been up there in a while. I just thought that place was north of me. and im north of baltimore. So I just kind of assume it was northern MD. My bad . I actually have a legit chance of getting to 2nd round if i do what I normally avg (24.5ish). But i would have to assume no ones gotten better since the last comp. ahahah. :/


----------



## da25centz (Dec 11, 2010)

Seeing as Hoco is right in between DC and Baltimore, I dont think its possible for it to be north of you f you're north of Baltimore


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2010)

Is anyone else staying at the Comfort Suites in Elkridge, MD?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Really? Eh I haevnt been up there in a while. I just thought that place was north of me. and im north of baltimore. So I just kind of assume it was northern MD. My bad . I actually have a legit chance of getting to 2nd round if i do what I normally avg (24.5ish). But i would have to assume no ones gotten better since the last comp. ahahah. :/


 
no wonder you guys couldn't find the princeton venue. Your brother didn't know where NJ was, and you don't know where you live.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys, me and Eric are bringing Orangina tomorrow (1L for each of us)

Any other people wishing to compete in it to claim the WR from waffo (officially) should bring a liter.

And Dan, I fail to see how you construe my other post as me not knowing where NJ was <_<. I CLEARLY never said that.

Edit-It's all good.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry wait... It was eric who didn't know where NJ was. my bad


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Guys, me and Eric are bringing Orangina tomorrow (1L for each of us)


Where can I find some? The market at Nats was the only place I ever really saw it


----------



## Kian (Dec 11, 2010)

The word "Orangina" needs to be banned.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> no wonder you guys couldn't find the princeton venue. Your brother didn't know where NJ was, and you don't know where you live.


 
My bad I was lookin at the wrong destination on Google maps. Waffo was north of me..

^ post made me lol. And we were using a GPS so yea. The problem was that the comp place had no address so we had to just do whatever


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Where can I find some? The market at Nats was the only place I ever really saw it


 
Safeway sells some. not sure about other places


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 12, 2010)

who won, other results, i couldnt go because of surgery :|


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike: i was .01 behind your pyra single, haha

Me: lol oh, really?
what comp?

Mike: river hill

Me: Did other people get faster times?
Felix, I'm sure.

Mike: not really, there werent too many amazing people there. felix had a 2.90 pyra single, not sure on average. top 4 in 2x2 were 3.53, 3.54, 3.7x, 3.92 (3.92=me, still not top 3, wtf), nothing really spectacular
the OH times were pathetic

Me: oh wow, 2x2 times were pretty awesome though.
How'd you do in 3x3?

Mike: 14.60, 14.05, 14.44 which is really good, b/c i only had 1 sub-16 avg before ... 3rd place
i think kevin zhou won
sesi cadmus was 2nd

Me: nice
12-13 avgs?

Mike: sesi had a low 12 in the first round ... zhou was the only sub-14 average of the finals, no idea what it was though


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2010)

1. Kevin Zhou
2. Sesi Cadmus
3. Me 

edit: ninja'd 
(I heard Sesi had low-12 in 1st rd, not completely sure though)

Me:
4th in 4 events, sucks
3rd in 3x3, as seen above (14.60, 14.05, 14.44 avg's ... 11.8x NL single)
1st in BLD (2:08.xx)
3.69 pyraminx single :O - 8.61 average?
3.92 2x2 average, which wasn't even top 3 (also 4.19 avg)
Core misallignment at :58 at pll of my last 4x4 solve, which resulted in a counting 1:27. Average from 1:05 to 1:14 (1:01 single)
LOL --> Was 2nd place in 1st rd of OH w/ a 31 average


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 12, 2010)

Felix got pyraminx NAR!

2x2:
Felix 3.53
Kevin 3.54
Me 3.77
I was first the first round with a 4.00? average.

BLD:
Mike Kotch
Bob Burton
Everyone else DNFed

I got a 19.xy single for OH. (winter + PLL skip; technically LL skip)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Since when does Sesi compete again?
Last I saw of her was my competition a while ago, then now Pton and this all of the sudden.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

I did meh, happy I got a good pyra single though and somewhat good 2x2x2 times.
Sad that the noise level distracted me to the point where I had memo issues in BLD
Happy that I got an official 1:08.xx Orangina single

Everything else was meh for me event wise.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 12, 2010)

First comp I went to (Princeton) I average at home 30.20. At comp I averaged 38.

This comp. I average 24.80-ish. At comp I averaged 38.

Only 14 seconds above my average at home. :fp so mad right now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2010)

and still no one has yet to take my throne....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

How was OH?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> and still no one has yet to take my throne....


 I only have to drop 20 seconds waffo. I just don't like practicing due to how bad it is for you


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> How was OH?



Crislip owned


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

I want averages.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know exact numbers, he'd have to say.
1st rd - 25, 31, 31, 32's, 33's ...
final - 25ish, 27, 29, 30, 31 ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Good, nothing I can't beat next week, then.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Good, nothing I can't beat next week, then.


 
same....


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 12, 2010)

same. bring it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Grr, kitty.
Woof!
[/hi-jack]


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone notice Burtonsville while driving to the competition?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2010)

OH round 1 - 24.89 
rd2 - 25.33 or sth 
Dunno about single, like low 23 maybe. I had a 24 that should've been about 18 in finals  bad lockup.
3x3 sucked. 2x2 sub5 whatev


----------



## skatemaster78 (Dec 12, 2010)

Best 3x3 single - 17.15.
Best 2x2 single - 3.59.
Best pyraminx single - 8.xy.
Failed magic (2.65 average) and no good singles.
1st round pyraminx - low 15 average, not much practice (oka).
Pyraminx final - dnf fail lol.
2x2 averages sucked.
Best 3x3 average was 21.70. (I wanted sub-20, but this is fine for now).


----------



## flee135 (Dec 12, 2010)

Baian Liu said:


> Anyone notice Burtonsville while driving to the competition?


 
No lie, for several years, I've always thought about how awesome it would be to hold a competition there. Not very practical for me, but I think it'd be worth it haha

anyway, screw pyraminx. And I don't deserve 2x2 first place.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 15, 2010)

The results were posted earlier today.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RiverHillFall2010

This was my worst competition in terms of my results with respect to what I have been getting at home 
My only bright spot was the 2.80 Master Magic single, 97th in the world 
Oh well, I still had fun, as usual 



Spoiler



We have another DC area competition in the works for February 19th, the Saturday of President's Day weekend. The venue is already booked, we are just sorting things out with Bob. I look forward to seeing everyone there, and to hopefully get better times!


Edit: Felix's 4.18 Pyraminx average in the 1st round is an NAR, but that was not written on the WCA front page post.


----------

